# EGR OFF, IMMO OFF, ECUs



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 28, 2022)

Software automotriz para desactivar o eliminar EGR OFF , IMMO OFF de las principales marcas de vehículos.
Con este software podrás:
Desactivar válvula EGR
Problema de arranque en caliente (modelos VAG)
Restaurar de fábrica el ECU
Deshabilitar el inmovilizador IMMO-OFF

Este software solo indica la dirección HEX de la modificación de la EEPROM.

Si hay inconveniente pueden eliminar la publiciación. No es software ilegal, puesto que lo regalan con la interfaz, pero si tienen si propia interfaz con esa misma lo pueden modificar.


----------

